# Dana Gloria



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Whilst gleaning info for another thread I have been asked if I had heard anything of a ferry called Dana Gloria and the heavy weather dammage she received, hasd anyone any info on this 
Rgds
Steve


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I presume you mean this one Steve: http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/58474

Had lots of changes of name so maybe you can find something by Googling them all.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Cheers Brian ,that gives a start, from what I have heard she lost her bow visor is some bad weather, apparently she upset the passengers a tad.


----------

